# Name Change?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Any chance I could change my name to "Dave" or is it taken?

No worries if its gone just thought id ask.

Cheers in advance

Dave


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i thought your name was dave anyway....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Drop the lovely Katy a pm mate. she hooked me up in no time


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> Drop the lovely Katy a pm mate. she hooked me up in no time


whyd you change your name? a few people have done this in the last few days


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andyim said:


> whyd you change your name? a few people have done this in the last few days


It was a hassle loging in mate... Thats pretty much it


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> It was a hassle loging in mate... Thats pretty much it


aw right... i thought it was good. i want to change mine now,, dave, if you get dave, then i want andy. plain old andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Ooo all done thanks v much Kate. cheers

Mine is just me being ocd seeing the W and not wanting it there


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave said:


> Ooo all done thanks v much Kate. cheers
> 
> Mine is just me being ocd seeing the W and not wanting it there


Oh how exotic


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andyim said:


> aw right... i thought it was good. i want to change mine now,, dave, if you get dave, then i want andy. plain old andy


Cheers mate... If i get enough complaints i'll ask to have it changed back :thumb:


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

just in case no one recognises me, im now andy and NOT andyim. i know its a lot to take in but im hoping you guys will realise its me.

thankyou for your time.....

sorry for jumping on your wagon davew........fck.....sorry.....dave

see? hard to get used to


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> just in case no one recognises me, im now andy and NOT andyim. i know its a lot to take in but im hoping you guys will realise its me.
> 
> thankyou for your time.....
> 
> ...


You as well... fcuk me... Whats goin on?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol keep Katy busy gents


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> You as well... fcuk me... Whats goin on?


fck knows, but if you change yours back, im takin breda


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Lol keep Katy busy gents


that would be funny. everyone pm her saying we want our names put backwards


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Lol keep Katy busy gents


Should have a new name every day


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

andy said:


> fck knows, but if you change yours back, im takin breda


I think i'll stick with breda for a while but i'll let you know if it becomes available


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Someone have Milky_is_Hench lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> I think i'll stick with breda for a while but i'll let you know if it becomes available


fck it....im now the new wholemeal breda, thatll really confuse people, ill even steal your avi


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Lol keep Katy busy gents





andy said:


> that would be funny. everyone pm her saying we want our names put backwards


I shouldn't be so bloody efficient!!

If I do get bombarded though expect my efficiency to decrease!


----------

